# Jodie Marsh Statement



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.jodiemarshtv.com/news/statement-to-all-bodybuilders


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Makes a change from "honestly I'm clean just shove it in" I suppose.

Cue JM security squad.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Hilarious. She doesn't use performance enhancers fine... i'm sure she's done sniff before. Pathetic.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Im feeling a little emotional after reading that


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

I want the 3 minutes of life back that it took to read that drivel :cursing:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Give her her due takes a lot to go from party seen drugs drink to what she acheaved as we all know fourth in amarican comp is top marks


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

UKBFF announced the are going to drug test?! Er that cant be true or else they would have zero atheletes or shows!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Personally she has gone up in my book over the last year or so and I do prefer her to Katie cheap Price. Only criticism with the article would be the following: " Eddie and Carmen persuaded me though that the competition had changed and they preferred a more *NATURAL* look and that I definitely stood as good a chance as any on stage." Since when were fake ti.ts like that a'natural' look?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like she's picking bulls.hit from her teeth in the pic.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

They are going to split the comps as I understand. The UK nationals - which are tested and the "everything else" as it currently is. Pretty sure, that's how it was explained to me from a committee member.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Anyone know if the shows can be downloaded? Maybe a torrent site?

Its good to see the sport I love on tv even the daytime tv shows have her on I don't get Dmax tv and the YouTube clips are tiny........


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Little stu said:


> Give her her due takes a lot to go from party seen drugs drink to what she acheaved as we all know fourth in amarican comp is top marks


shes 4th in uk comps


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What did I just read ?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> UKBFF announced the are going to drug test?! Er that cant be true or else they would have zero atheletes or shows!


The UKBFF will have the UK NATIONALS starting in 2013. Date is 21st April and this event will be a selection for the IFBB European and World Championships and invitational Arnold Europe in Madrid. This will be a drug tested Championships under WADA regulations.

only this event as far as i understand from ukbff announcement on fb


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

the statement is ridiculous anyways, she was moaning her trainers didnt come to visit her alot during her prep on the day of the event, normally no other people but competitors allowed backstage and she had separate room etc, she had too many exceptions. the girl who won the class been training for years and also is World Powerlifting Champion, girl placed 3rd also been competing few years and Jodie being in this sport a newbie and make statement as such is just rude and childish.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I found the whole statement (waste of my time tbh) a back handed diss about Eddie & Carmen :cursing:

I hope they drop Jodie like a sack of sh1t, because to diss them publicly like that is not on, both are very respected athletes with years of credibility, Jodie on the other hand :innocent:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

fitrut said:


> the statement is ridiculous anyways, she was moaning her trainers didnt come to visit her alot during her prep on the day of the event, normally no other people but competitors allowed backstage and she had separate room etc, she had too many exceptions. the girl who won the class been training for years and also is World Powerlifting Champion, girl placed 3rd also been competing few years and Jodie being in this sport a newbie and make statement as such is just rude and childish.


She'll be gutted - sure she was talking about you here?


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

To be honest im not saying I like the girl, but I have respect for anyone who gets up on stage..

The problem she has also is because she is a famous figure and attempting to break into a sport a lot of eyes will be on her an criticizing her for what she does anyway, the statement seems to be a justification for tweets made when having a rant after the show? im sure she isn't the first to throw toys out the pram after a show? just hers are seen an made more public for obvious reasons.

Also I think a lot of people will dislike her because she's using this as a new venture to make money.. the only thing id say to that is surely there's easier ways to gain publicity and popularity then taking up bodybuilding? Fair play to her in my opinion like I say anyone trying to better themselves and is able to get on stage in the first place gets at least some respect from me


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/view/50865/Jodie-Marsh-gets-boobs-out-to-promote-protein-shakes-just-in-case-you-didn-t-know/

saucy


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Plus.. I still would


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> She'll be gutted - sure she was talking about you here?


no, she was talking about last year British Finals winner Renata Sulekaite, my name is Ruta


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hardgain said:


> To be honest im not saying I like the girl, but I have respect for anyone who gets up on stage..
> 
> The problem she has also is because she is a famous figure and attempting to break into a sport a lot of eyes will be on her an criticizing her for what she does anyway, the statement seems to be a justification for tweets made when having a rant after the show? im sure she isn't the first to throw toys out the pram after a show? just hers are seen an made more public for obvious reasons.
> 
> Also I think a lot of people will dislike her because she's using this as a new venture to make money.. the only thing id say to that is surely there's easier ways to gain publicity and popularity then taking up bodybuilding? Fair play to her in my opinion like I say anyone trying to better themselves and is able to get on stage in the first place gets at least some respect from me


if shes successful what shes doing business in, good on her and well done, means shes got what it takes but trashing people and blaming federation that all was fixed etc isnt very nice, doesnt matter tired, knackered or whatever mood and condition was, simply dont do that


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

fitrut said:


> no, she was talking about last year British Finals winner Renata Sulekaite, my name is Ruta


I know I was just teasing


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The thing that made me laugh was she aimed it at bodybuilders - should have been to general public! Bodybuilders all go through the stuff she lists and more!! She is just a moany biatch TBH, its done her no favours with the community.......


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I know I was just teasing


 :lol:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Well thats her side of the story


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jodie March: IT girl > glamour model > tattooist > bodybuilder > ???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Jodie March: IT girl > glamour model > tattooist > bodybuilder >Astronaut > Plumber


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Someone care to sum this up for the people like myself who dont really care what she's up to but are curious as to what can be so interesting about a statement..


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

tl;dr

Cliffs please?


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

It's a bit b.itchy of me but oh well sh.it happens, does anyone else think if she didn't have a dodgy nose she would be very nice??! :tongue:


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Who is she anyway ?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

give or take chemicals/trainers/all comp prep whatever - shes worked hard for what she now has body wise

well done jodie


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

can someone post the statement here - at work and not going to her site lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> *The thing that made me laugh was she aimed it at bodybuilders *- should have been to general public! Bodybuilders all go through the stuff she lists and more!! She is just a moany biatch TBH, its done her no favours with the community.......


Why are you getting upset then:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

mal said:


> Why are you getting upset then:lol:


Cause she's got bigger guns


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

on the one hand shes done well and has probably raised female body buildings profile .on the other hand not every one can afford two personal trainers have twist an pulse sort out a routine and in some ways she does live the life of a pro bodybuilder .its great what shes done but lets not forget the others who work full time and compete it takes a lot out of you doing a show


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

really went off her, for the time shes been training, she looks good, but really lacks definition in her lats/shoulders and quads compared to other female contenders, shes got far in bodybuilding because of her fame... i hope she sticks at it, cus she always has these little phases, last time i checked she wanted to be a tattooist...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

To all those who can't be bothered to read her statement; in short she blamed he trainers for 'lying' to her for coaching another person that also happened to be in the same competition as her and not telling her; basically a long winded, and I mean longest drivel I have read in a while, excuse for her coming in 4th.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i personally think theres no way she can be in better shape than some of the women who compete...

its just ridiculous what the judges see....shes in no where near as good shape as some of the others.

zara, fitrut etc i really feel for you as i imagine it annoys the fcuk out of you looking at her!

i think she is a self centred, rude and shovonistic ar$e


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

i deffo still would tho! :thumb:


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

nah i would too lol, just many female bodybuilders have dedicated years to it, she comes on the scene for a few months and is expecting to take over the bodybuilding scene... needs a reality check, but then again another perk of fame, it also advertisers the sport in a way.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like she's just addressing all the issues she's seen online etc.

Explaining how she feels and she explicitly says she doesn't blame Eddie and carmen just saying she felt upset.

That's fair enough to say how you feel.

To be fair people like Fivos and Lee williams have competed AND won in non drugs tested events so I can't really see that as an argument. She did better in ukbff than she did in npa.

Can't expect to win against seasoned athletes when you've only been doing it for a year.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

That's the thing Tom, I can't believe she came 1st in the American competition when there were far better physique on stage :-(

It would seem fame does sway votes :-(


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> That's the thing Tom, I can't believe she came 1st in the American competition when there were far better physique on stage :-(
> 
> It would seem fame does sway votes :-(


Would they know who she is in the US ??

I'm not her biggest fan TBH and have stirred up rows with my comments in the past but seems to me like shes burning her bridges. Hopefully she'll realise that if everything in life was easy to get, everyone would already have it !!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

i heard her products had to be recalled coz they had banned substances in? may hav been miss informed


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

jamster85 said:


> i heard her products had to be recalled coz they had banned substances in? may hav been miss informed


Nope it was true - dont know what substance it was but heard it was in a PWO product (possibly a stim) and she apparently said "Oh I didn't know cos I dont use it" way to promote your range eh !


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

haha she is pretty thick tho tbf! did u watch her on dmax? i was cryin with laughter when she had trenchmouth! cheered my day up i know that! pointy bent nose and a leslie ash lip!! hahaha


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Well spoken Jodie! So unfair to be lied to and let down right before posing on stage. Surely if her trainers had been around her that day she might have won 3rd or 2nd place.. Such a shame.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Well spoken Jodie! So unfair to be lied to and let down right before posing on stage. Surely if her trainers had been around her that day she might have won 3rd or 2nd place.. Such a shame.


Here here. Nothing worse than a liar is there.

How's the assassin training going?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Well spoken Jodie! So unfair to be lied to and let down right before posing on stage. Surely if her trainers had been around her that day she might have won 3rd or 2nd place.. Such a shame.


Cant decide if sarcasm or geniune .......


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Here here. Nothing worse than a liar is there.
> 
> How's the assassin training going?


Totally agree and 2 liars is just like worst!

lol Put on bad weight but getting back into last month shape



2H3ENCH4U said:


> Cant decide if sarcasm or geniune .......


Genuine. Let's face it, she achieved a lot and people do need to get a life and give her a massive break!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

defo sarcasm!! surely??


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Genuine. Let's face it, she achieved a lot and people do need to get a life and give her a massive break!


Shes done well (i suppose) but needs to keep her feet on the ground - this just makes her come across as a sore loser.

She's had alot of success quite quickly and the genreal consensus is she tends to move from one thing to another, lets see how committed she is now the road gets bumpy ....


----------



## leeondet (Dec 13, 2009)

she spent the whole day with eddie in a private room away from all the other contestents, she posted pics of her with eddie before the show. maybe the other contestants would of placed higher if they were given special treatment

https://p.twimg.com/AwJrkqsCMAASLRu.jpg https://p.twimg.com/AwKfr5OCEAEeW6s.jpg https://p.twimg.com/AwKgt9jCMAIqAUJ.jpg

shes so full of bull****, says that politics stopped her winning the show, not the fact that the other competitiors were in better shape and been training for longer


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I didn't read it but I'd still like to stick my finger up her bum. I like her messed up nose, gives her a nice slutty feature.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

leeondet said:


> she spent the whole day with eddie in a private room away from all the other contestents, she posted pics of her with eddie before the show. maybe the other contestants would of placed higher if they were given special treatment
> 
> https://p.twimg.com/AwJrkqsCMAASLRu.jpg https://p.twimg.com/AwKfr5OCEAEeW6s.jpg https://p.twimg.com/AwKgt9jCMAIqAUJ.jpg
> 
> shes so full of bull****, says that politics stopped her winning the show, not the fact that the other competitiors were in better shape and been training for longer


You bully, everyone competing at the show was a bully, the judges, trainers, sponsors and newspapers are all bullys !!!!!

BULLYS I TELL YA - ALL OF EM


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

TBH i think it was quite poor what her trainers did , they never told her they were prepping another contestant in the same class, which must have been confusing for her when she heard them shouting instructions/encouragements to someone else on the stage, then when she and the film crew asked them if they did have another girl in the class , they stone faced lied and said no they didn't(apparently all on film).

Lying like that in someone's face is bang out of order imo, tbh i think she's a bit of a mug apologising for making it public, if someone lies in your face you have no obligation to them to keep things private.

Anyways she would do herself a favour to just not look at the forums at all, its like tabloid press, a load if trash talk with little fact.

She would do best just getting her head down and getting on with what she's doing and just go on how people treat her in person, rather than reading the BS on the forums.


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

she has plastered it all over twitter, like a stroppy child!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

gymgym said:


> Well spoken Jodie! So unfair to be lied to and let down right before posing on stage. Surely if her trainers had been around her that day she might have won 3rd or 2nd place.. Such a shame.


How would they have done that? If you don't look as good on show day as the other competitors then having someone around you won't help.

I suppose you can relate to her cos when you don't get what you want you go crying and moaning to anyone that will listen as well.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I was there and I felt that 4th was generous, one of the judges told me he had her 6th in round one and 4th in round two.

I am not a judge but I have been on the IFBB judges course with the head judge of the IFBB so would like to think my opinion has some value. I personally felt she was lucky to get 4th, the overall standard of the bodyfitness wasn't the best either.

Would having given her a place despite her obvious flaws have helped the UKBFF seem like an unbiased organisation? I don't think so.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

gymgym said:


> Well spoken Jodie! So unfair to be lied to and let down right before posing on stage. Surely if her trainers had been around her that day she might have won 3rd or 2nd place.. Such a shame.


Well the rules are that no athlete is allowed any coach/trainer/girlfriend etc. backstage - so I don't see how this statement holds any water.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

jamster85 said:


> she has plastered it all over twitter, like a stroppy child!!!


You follow Jodie Marsh on twitter?! lol


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

So what if her trainers train other people, Doesnt Harry Rambod train Phil Heath & Jay cutler amongst others, her physique isnt good enough yet! I think she would be a strong contender for the bikini class right now, Or she should have a great off season and come back better next year

In her statement she says about "staying natural" what the hell is natural about her tits and face?

Im not "jodie bashing" as I think bring media attention to the sport is great and I hope she continues, however she will be probably be looking for a new trainer now though!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

She wont get far with that attitude


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

haha na mate my misses does n she was sayin to me about it the other mornin


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well... it just seems like a bunch of excuses to me...

this is why I prep my self... if I loose its because of me and my decisions... I have no one to blame and for any one who has followed any of my journals I ent make excuses just back to the drawing board and her we go again... take a loss, take it home, take it to bed, take it to the gym and use it! keep it for your next prep and when things get tough pull it out of your pocket and have a good look at it... remember what that loss felt like and use it to drive you on!

a prep guy can only do so much... at the end of the day its you in the gym, you putting in the effort, you dieting and it sure as hell ain't no one else on stage... its you!

at the end of the day do you think her trainer sitting in the back room with her all day was gonna get here a better placing?

would her trainer calling out make her look any better?

I have my Mrs at every show cheering and it spurs me on for sure but it dnt make me look better or give me a sudden talent for posing...

tbh she has had an easy run of it since competing... trainers, massive funds, lots of free time (no 9-5 job)

im sure if we all had this at our finger tips we could all do a lot better...

im not anti Jodie at all i like er, i think she is bringing well needed attention to bbing but we dnt need any more excuses...

you did shyt you were out classed now go away and come back better


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> How would they have done that? If you don't look as good on show day as the other competitors then having someone around you won't help.
> 
> I suppose you can relate to her cos when you don't get what you want you go crying and moaning to anyone that will listen as well.


Wrong. It will help with her posing and confidence.

lol Joker. I go "crying and moaning" when some jerk first class go into insulting me. You sure know about this dont u ?

Do me a favour. Dont get me started even. Was that needed ? No.

Shows how low u truly are in ur narrow lil mind. I hope Katy read this and analyse it and Lorian finally see what sort of Mod is on here.



megatron said:


> Well the rules are that no athlete is allowed any coach/trainer/girlfriend etc. backstage - so I don't see how this statement holds any water.


Read above mate. ^^^


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> well... it just seems like a bunch of excuses to me...
> 
> this is why I prep my self... if I loose its because of me and my decisions... I have no one to blame and for any one who has followed any of my journals I ent make excuses just back to the drawing board and her we go again... take a loss, take it home, take it to bed, take it to the gym and use it! keep it for your next prep and when things get tough pull it out of your pocket and have a good look at it... remember what that loss felt like and use it to drive you on!
> 
> ...


Two words--------Well said


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

It was her pre-workout that got pulled back - think it was called Rage212 - and contained 1,3-dimethylamylamine.

Apparently shes never taken it herself though :whistling:

Can read it here; http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/news/a387961/jodie-marsh-protein-shake-range-contains-banned-substance.html


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gymgym said:


> Wrong. It will help with her posing and confidence.


Her posing and confidence were not the lacking factors, it was more bodyfat and lower muscle mass, which Carmen and Eddie couldn't do a lot about. As Big Jim said (and he knows) she should take her beating well, go away focus on the things she can improve and come back with a better package.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Her posing and confidence were not the lacking factors, it was more bodyfat and lower muscle mass, which Carmen and Eddie couldn't do a lot about. As Big Jim said (and he knows) she should take her beating well, go away focus on the things she can improve and come back with a better package.


Well spoken mate. Def makes sens as much.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Not really being au fait with how the whole "contest prep" scenario works,I feel a tad unqualified to comment.However I will.If I had paid what was likely not an incondsiderable amount to be "prepped" by professionals,I too would be somwhat miffed, if as a novice I was abandoned when I took to the stage.

The two "trainers" displayed a very unprofessional attitude im my opinion.Its perfectly clear why Jodie, felt betrayed.I would have felt the same.Its no diiferent than being trained for a fight, only to find out your trainer had trained your opponent, and to further add insult , was encouraging your opponent to knock you out.

I watched the Programme on her USA debut the other night.I didnt think she had nearly enough size to compete in the Bodybuilding show, which is likely why she was entered into the figure/fitness category.She did have a more pleasing shape, than most, which is why she won.She doesnt look like a bodybuilder to me, but deserves some respect for having a go.

Sure shes being dramatic.Well, shes a woman, they like to do that dont they? It also gives her publicity.Which in turn raises her profile and likely her fees as well.

Lastly if those two trainers were examples of professionals, then I dont think id be using their services in the next few millinium.

The routine they devised was a pure farce.A combination of circuit based movements, that would have no significant impact on muscle size, unless she was shovelling a bucket of D/bol down a day.

Why would you not use the same exact routine you use for a male Bodybuilder who required size? Perhaps Jodie was unable or unwilling to perform 20 rep squats and deads til she puked,which as we all know is what she needs, if shes ever going to gain any appreciable muscle.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Can anyone post the stuff she wrote on twitter about Eddie & Carmen? i dont know how to use twitter!! :sad:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

gymgym said:


> Wrong. It will help with her posing and confidence.
> 
> lol Joker. I go "crying and moaning" when some jerk first class go into insulting me. You sure know about this dont u ?
> 
> ...


Youve just contradicted yourself.

You said that posing and self confidence would have made a difference in reply to my post. Then say that you agree with Jamie when he says they weren't the issue.

So it wouldn't have made a difference would it?

Oh and as for Katy or Lorian reading this. You know when you were emailing me 'awaiting my response eagerly' trying to trap me into saying something? And then telling Katy everything I said in an attempt to get me overruled or whatever?

Well I pasted every response you sent me into the mod lounge so ALL the mods and Katy could see it so they could see what you are full of.

So everyone already knew before you emailed them moaning about me.

And guess what. They all think you are a Tool.

Same as everyone on this board.

I've been a mod on here for 7 years. You've been here 2 minutes. If you want to take a bet on who leaves first you can.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gym gym I've reported my post so if any of the mods or admin see it they can comment and correct me.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll comment.

Some people don't like certain Mods and I'm sure that some Mods don't like certain members.

This is unlikely to ever change.

UK-M is a community and as with any community there will be personalities that clash. That's human nature so we either need to hug it out or just accept that as a species we are fundamentally flawed and move on.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Well spoken mate. Def makes sens as much.


What does that even say? Your lack of basic English is quite astounding, when considering the amount of people you have managed to alienate in the space of 3 months. Perhaps an effort worthy of a place in the Guinness book of records.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Omada said:


> What does that even say? Your lack of basic English is quite astounding, when considering the amount of people you have managed to alienate in the space of 3 months. Perhaps an effort worthy of a place in the Guinness book of records.


He is french mate and as much as it pains me to say it l bet his english is a lot better than your french.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

gymgym said:


> Well spoken Jodie! So unfair to be lied to and let down right before posing on stage. Surely if her trainers had been around her that day she might have won 3rd or 2nd place.. Such a shame.


Carmen was sitting in the second row, about 6 feet from the stage. If she was lied to about there being another athlete on the stage, that's not fair, but the fact they train other people is - it's their job, after all.



megatron said:


> I was there and I felt that 4th was generous, one of the judges told me he had her 6th in round one and 4th in round two.
> 
> I am not a judge but I have been on the IFBB judges course with the head judge of the IFBB so would like to think my opinion has some value. I personally felt she was lucky to get 4th, the overall standard of the bodyfitness wasn't the best either.
> 
> Would having given her a place despite her obvious flaws have helped the UKBFF seem like an unbiased organisation? I don't think so.


Indeed. On the day, there were a couple of obviously good physiques, and the rest were average, but it's the luck of the draw who you are up against - she wasn't the worst on stage, but she wasn't the best, I put her at 5th or maybe 6th. She wasn't bad, but she just didn't have enough muscle for the class.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> He is french mate and as much as it pains me to say it l bet his english is a lot better than your french.


Ah the reason him for him being such an arduous c**t is revealed.

Edited mate as it can be considered racism and isnt acceptable.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Omada said:


> Ah the reason him for him being such an arduous c**t is revealed.


Thats a bit harsh is it not? Dont judge the entire French nation on GymGym lol. Its a person's actions that should define them, if GymGym acts like a tool then he deserves everything he gets, if he doesnt then the same goes.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Youve just contradicted yourself. *Wrong*
> 
> You said that posing and self confidence would have made a difference in reply to my post. Then say that you agree with Jamie when he says they weren't the issue.
> 
> ...





Tinytom said:


> Gym gym I've reported my post so if any of the mods or admin see it they can comment and correct me.


*Am glad*



Omada said:


> What does that even say? Your lack of basic English is quite astounding, when considering the amount of people you have managed to alienate in the space of 3 months. Perhaps an effort worthy of a place in the Guinness book of records.


lol I bet I speak better British english than u do, wanna bet ? "alienate" ??? really ? lolol.. look I've got well over 12,000 views in my Journal in the space of a couple of months with only positive reviews and no mentionning this is no "trash" Journal but pure fitness and progress right there. Think again.



Milky said:


> He is french mate and as much as it pains me to say it l bet his english is a lot better than your french.


lol Milky !!!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Carmen was sitting in the second row, about 6 feet from the stage. If she was lied to about there being another athlete on the stage, that's not fair, but the fact they train other people is - it's their job, after all.


They still both should have been upfront to her and telling her that they were indeed looking after another athlete but instead they lied to her. That's unacceptable.



Omada said:


> Ah the reason him for him being such an arduous c**t is revealed.
> 
> Edited mate as it can be considered racism and isnt acceptable.


lol go shut ur mouth



phoenix1980 said:


> Thats a bit harsh is it not? Dont judge the entire French nation on GymGym lol. Its a person's actions that should define them, if GymGym acts like a tool then he deserves everything he gets, if he doesnt then the same goes.


Yes I act like a tool when someone gives me sh1t of course. It's only fair hey ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lorian- Can we give weed or valium to everyone that posts on the board to chill out? Every thread I open seems to have arguments in it.

People have different opinions, everyone should accept that and move on. :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

GymGym, I have to say that you are not making a very good case for the points you are trying to make.

Your posting style is extremely arrogant and confrontational, and I know you have been spoken to about this many times yet seem not to consider modifying your style or the views of others as important.

The effect of your posting style is that you do not contribute with helpful information, do not support other members, and in respect of the light-hearted/banter side of things you rarely provide any humor only poorly judged insults.

Since amongst all this there is no positive contribution to UKM at all I am permanently banning you, as in doing so threads will slightly less clogged with your irrelevant and mildly irritating posts.

I can assure you you shall not be missed, and will be forgotten about in a very short period of time.

Goodbye and I wish you well.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> GymGym, I have to say that you are not making a very good case for the points you are trying to make.
> 
> Your posting style is extremely arrogant and confrontational, and I know you have been spoken to about this many times yet seem not to consider modifying your style or the views of others as important.
> 
> ...


Ha ha get in there !!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

She seems accustomed to being allowed exceptions but if what she said is true it is time to find new people to train with, real underhanded tactics imo


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DB said:


> Lorian- Can we give weed or valium to everyone that posts on the board to chill out? Every thread I open seems to have arguments in it.
> 
> People have different opinions, everyone should accept that and move on. :thumb:


I totally agree in general terms mate, but gymgym has been the cause of a disproportionate amount of arguments and problems, and after repeated warnings about posting style has continued to behave exactly the same way... with no real positive contribution to the forum and plenty of negative energy, am just tired of it... especially as it was just getting worse and worse.

Have nothing personally against him, but from the point of view of tryign to keep UKM running smoothly, where reasoning didn't work, alternate approach had to be taken.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I totally agree in general terms mate, but gymgym has been the cause of a disproportionate amount of arguments and problems, and after repeated warnings about posting style has continued to behave exactly the same way... with no real positive contribution to the forum and plenty of negative energy, am just tired of it... especially as it was just getting worse and worse.
> 
> Have nothing personally against him, but from the point of view of tryign to keep UKM running smoothly, where reasoning didn't work, alternate approach had to be taken.


Lets not beat about the bush mate he was long overdue, suprised Tom didnt do it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DTLV

You lost. All the other mods had a bet who would give in first and ban him. You lost so you owe us all a quid


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just like it noted that DB once again pu$$ied out from a ban


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank **** for that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Just like it noted that DB once again pu$$ied out from a ban


too mean........

:lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> DTLV
> 
> You lost. All the other mods had a bet who would give in first and ban him. You lost so you owe us all a quid


Dammit... do I get to keep my money if I quickly go and unban him?

On second thoughts the cheque is in the post.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> GymGym, I have to say that you are not making a very good case for the points you are trying to make.
> 
> Your posting style is extremely arrogant and confrontational, and I know you have been spoken to about this many times yet seem not to consider modifying your style or the views of others as important.
> 
> ...


Wow !


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Just like it noted that DB once again pu$$ied out from a ban


Don't provoke him mate... I can see DB snapping one day soon and banning the whole forum, mods, admin and all. Always gotta watch the quiet ones!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

R.I.P GymGym :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> R.I.P GymGym :lol:


But l thought he had one of the most veiwed journals on here ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> But l thought he had one of the most veiwed journals on here ?


He did didn't he?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Fat said:


> He did didn't he?


i viewed it for the lols, it was so hard not to respond sometimes.

I don't think you can ban gymgym anyway, he'll be back under another guise.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i viewed it for the lols, it was so hard not to respond sometimes.
> 
> I don't think you can ban gymgym anyway, he'll be back under another guise.


No he wont mate he's had 3 chances now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> He did didn't he?


So why the lol then when your stickimg up for him in his journal ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Can a mod ban another mod or do you have to ask Lorian first ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Can a mod ban another mod or do you have to ask Lorian first ?


We can ban anyone mate but mod decisions are made as a group so not going to be an issue really.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> So why the lol then when your stickimg up for him in his journal ?


I didn't see what he did wrong when I wrote that and I was just wondering what happened.. Tbh he was hilarious.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Don't provoke him mate... I can see DB snapping one day soon and banning the whole forum, mods, admin and all. Always gotta watch the quiet ones!


 :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Don't provoke him mate... I can see DB snapping one day soon and banning the whole forum, mods, admin and all. Always gotta watch the quiet ones!


Haha Na, If I prematurely ejaculated my banstick like the rest of you ban-faries there would be no members left! 

I'm the 'Diplomatic Mod' Think of me like the General of the Mod team, I'm there for motivation and to be aspirational, but I leave all the sh1tty jobs to the rest of you grunts :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Craig660 said:


> Can a mod ban another mod or do you have to ask Lorian first ?


Yep I banned BIG for a laugh a while back..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DB said:


> Lorian- *Can we give weed or valium* to everyone that posts on the board to chill out? Every thread I open seems to have arguments in it.
> 
> People have different opinions, everyone should accept that and move on. :thumb:


I second this :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Leeds89 said:


> I second this :thumb:


Junky fcuk


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DB said:


> Junky fcuk


Weed for the appetite, valium for the trensomnia it's all good :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I can see where Jodie was coming from with this statement. It looks as an outsider that they maybe only wanted her at that comp so they could also be there for this other competitor. They should have been honest really as like others have said it their business so Jodie would have to just accept that they have other clients. I think someone else has said that her celebrity status is giving her more attention than other competitors will get so she's going to be criticised more.

As for gymgym being banned. I did find his walting rather amusing to be honest, but life goes on!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> GymGym, I have to say that you are not making a very good case for the points you are trying to make.
> 
> Your posting style is extremely arrogant and confrontational, and I know you have been spoken to about this many times yet seem not to consider modifying your style or the views of others as important.
> 
> ...


Ah didn't think it would be you, had my money on tt or milky.

I'm a little sad that tiny tom has been special mentioned by gymgym as that's only because he's a mod I thought Dux and I were the 'lowest on the board' we even got special mentions he had put us on his ignore list and then spurned us at the death


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Gymgym had a journal ?!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

*And the focus of the group shifted back to matters non anglo-franco*

TFFT!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Can I just say I agree with gymgym - tinytom u are wrong ok, just face it - u don't know what ur talkin about! Who cares if u been here 7 years alright!!

Ok - didn't mean any of that don't ban me


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Why did my rip thread get deleted ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Wonder how the other girl feels


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Why did my rip thread get deleted ?


I doubt we need multiple threads on it is my guess


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Uk-m has gone downhill IMO and a few other members have said that to me


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank Christ for that, I can feel my black ass calming down already.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

UK-M is one of the best forums i have ever been on. Advice, motivation, keeping up to date with current affairs and what mates are doing, there is no other.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Uk-m has gone downhill IMO and a few other members have said that to me


It went downhill the day u joined


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> UK-M is one of the best forums i have ever been on. Advice, motivation, keeping up to date with current affairs and what mates are doing, there is no other.


Snap. Best by far and best moderated #noscooby


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

is jodie on here then or what?! we should get her on!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that travller lad banned, ive been on my hols and not seen him about since i got back, kenlee or something was his name

Gymgym use to give me the creeeps, so no loss there


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Is that travller lad banned, ive been on my hols and not seen him about since i got back, kenlee or something was his name
> 
> Gymgym use to give me the creeeps, so no loss there


No just in training for a big fight

Yep me too, genuinely:|)


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

I was quite impressed by Jodie's accomplishments...but her constant whining and excuses it beginning to pi$$ me off.

I'm lucky enough to see Eddie and Carmen on a daily basis and there two of the nicest, most dedicated and straight up people I've met. IMO they've done Jodie a HUGE favour and she owes them big time...she wouldn't be where she is if it were not for them.

If they wanted to they could have publicly blamed every little error on Jodie and humiliated her but they remained professional.

She needs to reconsider if this is the right lifestyle for her, and if it is take some time off and put on some size as Eddie and Carmen have repeatedly told her...


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Love UKM and admire Jodie for what she has done. On the plays side she's also fit!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> It went downhill the day u joined


Yeah but the amount of questions asked quadrupled :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

She should join this site.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> She should join this site.


Yeah, it's a female down now Queenie left, so another is needed to harass the hell out of.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Queenie left ? When ?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Queenie left ? When ?


she went aus didnt she?

or was it NZ


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

She didn't leave I just saw her post in another thread but Gymgym is gone!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Jodie Marsh has put BB in the spotlight, with so many people enjoying all kinds of weight workouts etc its a scandal there isnt more of it on the telly.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Carmen posted a reply on that link Fat posted; being a computer illiterate i cant cut and post it here for some reason :cursing:


----------



## bonkers88 (May 9, 2012)

WOW!!!!

Not been here too long so never really seen many posts from gymgym but just from this i was getting annoyed lol and then to say a mod is the lowest :ban:

My understanding is that mods are here for smooth running of the site and to share the knowledge they have which contributed to them becoming mods in the first place, but hey im no expert.

It was entertaining though to see someone try and rubbish somebody who has dedicated a lot of time to body building and even set up their own gym.

(The Gyms a good one by the way been to it a couple of times now and thinking of becoming a member :thumb: )


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Anything that puts BB in the spot light is ok with me, especially since she is natty too


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't see what Jodie said wrong?

She is upset that the people she pays to train her lied to her about training another athlete.. Which she also admits she wouldn't of cared about it if she knew however finding out on the day she competed upset her..

I can see why you would be put off if Eddie and Carmen were calling out instructions to another athlete.. I mean you wouldn't be 100% on your game as you would be like 'what the duck' is going on.

I also don't see how what she said about not doing tested shows again is bad? May seem bitchy but it's fair enough comment really. She realises she can't compete with athletes who are chemically enhanced. She tried and failed and now knows to stay in the correct federation.

She doesn't come across that she feels she was treated unfairly by the ukbff too. Just seems she realises the competition level is higher.

Just my 2p worth as I feel she gets it hard for who she is and the exposure she hasn't deserved in the sport however judge her on her bodybuilding career, not her previous career/life.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've not read all 10 pages of this thread..

I was given this email today..make what you want of it, I'm not here to argue who's in the wrong, just doing a "Mate" a favour..

Eddie Abbew: Response to Jodie Marsh's open letter on her website.

I was approached by Robert Davies, Jodie's agent, a few months ago regarding preparing Jodie for a contest in USA. At the time I had just spent over 100k purchasing a gym that was potentially going to go bankrupt. My priorities at the time was turning the gym round.

I had very little time on my hands for this venture. My immediate response was. no. There were two other reasons for saying no to the venture. Firstly, I NOT GOING TO BE PAID FOR IT! Yes, that's right people, I was not paid. Dmax the tv company paid some very meagre amount of money to cover our expenses. The amount they paid, I could earn in three days, doing personal training.

The third reason was that every single person in the sport I spoke to regarding the venture advices me to stay away, stating that something like this would happen.

The person who finally convinced me to take on the venture was Carmen Knights, stating that it would be a great challenge.

Trust me people, you'd be shocked to know the amount of money I have lost personally doing this. My business has lost in excess of £6,000 because of this venture.

Forget about the contest in the states because that's neither here nor there at the moment.

Fast forward to Sunday 24th June.

My original intention was to enter Jodie in a British contest, just as a tester before she went to the states. The tv company calling the shots were unwilling stating that their budget did not cover that.

Don't get me wrong, I admire Jodie for committing herself to bodybuilding. It's a very difficult and lonely sport, I know this because I have been involved in it for over 25 years. What she has achieved in such a shot time is incredible but there's one very important lesson that every bodybuilder learns quickly - you cannot always win every contest you enter. I did not force Jodie to compete, in fact no one can make Jodie do anything she doesn't want to do. Jodie has a very strong mind and a very determined person.

It was MY decision not to tell Jodie I had another competitor in the same category. This was not done out of deception. If you're a bodybuilder, you'd understand my reasons for doing so. THERE WERE ELEVEN GIRLS IN THE CLASS! Jodie asked me numerous time if I knew who she was up against. My reply was that it did not matter. 'Don't worry about the other competitors, play your own game, in fact, don't even look at the other girls when you're walking out'. I made that decision to help Jodie. I have been a bodybuilding trainer for years and I know how stress and cortisol can affect a competitor's condition and their state of mind back stage.

Jodie says she hardly ever saw Carmen that day. What she forgets to mention is that I spent ALL day with Jodie. I did not leave her side even to go for food. I did her tanning and everything that needed to be done. Unlike the other competitors, Jodie had her own personal changing room where I stayed with her all day. Krystle, who was my other competitor, didn't get a look in from me. If anything, the person who should be very upset about the whole incident is Krystle. She paid me to get her to the show and I did nothing for her. Jodie paid me nothing. I paid for my own expenses, paid a member of my staff to cover my shift for the day and even paid £35 for Jodie's UKBFF registration with my own money. There was no reason for myself and Carmen to be with Jodie together on the day, I was good enough and like Jodie says in her letter, 'she's a big girl'

Just to finish off., I did all of this for Jodie, not to gain publicity. I have enough publicity in the sport of bodybuilding that I love dearly. I did all this for NOTHING just because I liked Jodie. Jodie is an intelligent woman and many a time we have had some interesting conversations about subjects unrelated to bodybuilding.

I do not understand Jodie's reasoning for making this public. If she had a problem with me, she could have called, text me or even come to meet me in my gym in Hemel Hempstead. It was wrong to put all that out on twitter, very wrong.

Lastly, I would like to apologise profusely to the UKBFF for bringing such controversy to the federation. I have been a lifelong and a respected member of the organisation and I am sorry for all of this.

Eddie Abbew


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

i cant understand why she doesnt sort her nose out and lips out, shes got the money, i think shed look half decent if she did


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> I've not read all 10 pages of this thread..
> 
> I was given this email today..make what you want of it, I'm not here to argue who's in the wrong, just doing a "Mate" a favour..
> 
> ...


pics or noeddiefriend


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> I've not read all 10 pages of this thread..
> 
> I was given this email today..make what you want of it, I'm not here to argue who's in the wrong, just doing a "Mate" a favour..
> 
> ...


I think we've all done something against our gut feeling and ended up regretting it, Looks like Eddie has been proper stitched up really.... financially if nothing else.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> pics or noeddiefriend


What you want a pic of me and eddie hugging each other?

There's websites where you can view that kinda material


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Always interesting to see the other side.

Eddie is a stand up guy so I believe all of that.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Firstly, I NOT GOING TO BE PAID FOR IT! Yes, that's right people, I was not paid. Dmax the tv company paid some very meagre amount of money to cover our expenses. The amount they paid, I could earn in three days, doing personal training.
> 
> The third reason was that every single person in the sport I spoke to regarding the venture advices me to stay away, stating that something like this would happen.


Is that a edited message? What's the second reason?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Always interesting to see the other side.
> 
> Eddie is a stand up guy so I believe all of that.


Problem is mate, she got in first.


----------



## bigrod1982 (Sep 15, 2008)

Calling All BBERs - U have got where u are by controlling your environment!

Feel free to discuss JM but she has improved her shape and stepped onstage! So fariplay.

If we let her mess with our heads then she has won. Her statement was wrong granted and she did apologise after James Collier collered her!!

She done ok lets judge in 12 months. If she is still here we will have to acknowledge her discipline until then im training hard are U!!

Hardcore to the end!

Supersize


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

The thing is all the stuff about how much they got paid and financial positions is really irrelevant IMO.

the bottom line is they fell out due to them not telling her they had another competitor in the same class, and then still denying it when she questioned them on the day after sensing they did have someone else in show.

i don't doubt that their intentions were good and they thought they were helping jodie with this course of action. but when you are not straight with someone even if you are intentions are good you run the risk they may not react kindly to being deceived. So i feel it was a case of bad judgement on the trainers part tbh.

i doubt the other competitor ranting and raving backstage about blackmail and exposing the federation helped matters too much either!

You live and learn i spose.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> Is that a edited message? What's the second reason?


Nope that's how it was sent..

Eddie was laughing about his spelling and mistakes..said he didn't check it before it was originally sent..


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

To be honest, having had many conversations with Eddie over the past 5-6 years l do trust what he is saying. He as brought a gym that was on its knees,refurbished it and is trying to turn it around. Jodie marsh could have gone to any gym! Monster gym, physical limits ,Body flex or collusium gym all about 15 mins drive away, where some of the the best natural physics have come from (imo) The guy has been stitched up by a ally cat for her own means. SIMPLE


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> He is french mate and as much as it pains me to say it l bet his english is a lot better than your french.


well this is a UK forum so some ones French isn't an issue... some ones English is as its the language of age forum...

just saying... lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> well this is a UK forum so some ones French isn't an issue... some ones English is as its the language of age forum...
> 
> just saying... lol


He's gone now mate so its irrelivant.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

DB said:


> Lorian- Can we give weed or valium to everyone that posts on the board to chill out? Every thread I open seems to have arguments in it.
> 
> People have different opinions, everyone should accept that and move on. :thumb:


what an awesome idea!

put me on the list pls!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> He's gone now mate so its irrelivant.


ok ok let me catch up...

but just saying...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> Lets not beat about the bush mate he was long overdue, suprised Tom didnt do it.


yea shocked Tom passed up the opportunity to ban some one... that ass hole gave me every ban i ever had!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea shocked Tom passed up the opportunity to ban some one... that ass hole gave me every ban i ever had!


If he reads that you may be due another mate !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i can see bothe sides of what happened and understand both...jodie should have blew off some steam for a few days and had a think before hitting twitter....i'm one to talk though as i blow and act straight away too

I have not met eddie but i hear he's a good bloke......

I havent met jodie either, i have met carmen once and when all is said and done...jodie and carmen look total dirt and i'd throw one up either lol...i know its irrelevent but true none the less


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

what jodie should bear in mind is that IF she wants to compete again and attract a high end prep coach - they will likely run a fuking mile because she will bad mouth them openly and publicly if she puts a foot wrong or gets beat on the day....

When you step on stage - IMO you step on there alone and you take the fuking placing and rightly wrong or otherwise - move on from there. Prep guys advise - you run the prep and own it and you own the trophyif it happens

The amount of moaning bodybuiders who was robbed, got bad tan, got the sh1ts on the last 2 days - on and on and on is [email protected] fuked up, weren't bigg enough, hard enough, lean enogh, bad shapes, didnt dry out of fluffed your diet - un fuking lucky


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea shocked Tom passed up the opportunity to ban some one... that ass hole gave me every ban i ever had!


Yeah I know.

Some you didnt even deserve but thought 'what the hell, bored today lets ban that cnut again  '


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> Problem is mate, she got in first.


As someone who know's neither,it does seem that Eddie's statement is more of a damage control measure. It seems strange that someone would agree to do something for free when trying to turn around an already financially struggling gym and then declaring it wasn't for publicity. But like I said, I don't know either of them so it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Uriel said:


> what jodie should bear in mind is that IF she wants to compete again and attract a high end prep coach - they will likely run a fuking mile because she will bad mouth them openly and publicly if she puts a foot wrong or gets beat on the day....


Completely agree with that, I mean on her Brawn in the USA programme she cudn't even stick to her diet ffs,

If you have someone like Eddie on board and he tells you to eat veg you bl00dy well eat it, You Don't substitute it for salad then moan like fvck when your nutrient deficient and your teeth are falling out.

Can't see anybody with a decent reputation to lose taking her on now.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

spudsy said:


> Completely agree with that, I mean on her Brawn in the USA programme she cudn't even stick to her diet ffs,
> 
> If you have someone like Eddie on board and he tells you to eat veg you bl00dy well eat it, You Don't substitute it for salad then moan like fvck when your nutrient deficient and your teeth are falling out.
> 
> Can't see anybody with a decent reputation to lose taking her on now.


Can't see her eating much else as shes a vegetarian 

Eggs and shakes were mainly the source of her protein..


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jodie has been doing BBing for what 2 years and she is already moaning...some of the woman on ukm, Ruta & Carly come to mind, have been doing it for years and have immense physiques. Yet you never hear them bitch about their trainer or results, they just put their head down and work harder if things don't go to plan.

Had a lot of respect for Jodie before all this twitter nonsense....she just seem like a spoilt kid throwing her toys put the pram because she didn't win. Were Eddie & Carmen suppossed to tell her each and every pose? She should know her routine by heart even before she got to the stage, because all other 'normal' competitors do that; they know their routine Off by heart.

Jodie's starting to pi55 me off now tbh


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Jodie has been doing BBing for what 2 years and she is already moaning...some of the woman on ukm, Ruta & Carly come to mind, have been doing it for years and have immense physiques. Yet you never hear them bitch about their trainer or results, they just put their head down and work harder if things don't go to plan.
> 
> Had a lot of respect for Jodie before all this twitter nonsense....she just seem like a spoilt kid throwing her toys put the pram because she didn't win. Were Eddie & Carmen suppossed to tell her each and every pose? She should know her routine by heart even before she got to the stage, because all other 'normal' competitors do that; they know their routine Off by heart.
> 
> Jodie's starting to pi55 me off now tbh


ruta's hardly going to moan - her bf preps her IIRC.......if she p1sses him off he'll get her deported back to peru or wherever she comes from :lol:

I know fitness.....fuking lithuania lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jodies been a TV or media face for a good few years now and shes pretty much done everything. Perhaps her star is on the wane and so she has to mix up her game a bit to regain some spotlight in the same way Sky put a push on Katie Price every now and again? Is it unfair to call her a poor mans Katie Price?

Both these women rely on media attention for income....apart from shoots for ZOO or Nuts now and again..what else has she? She has to diversify a bit I suppose to stay near the spotlight..or reinvent herself to keep the bucks rolling in..Madonnas still doing it 30 odd yrs now, its an old trick.

I have nothing against her at all and I think some of the mean things said about her are unfair as none of us actually know her personally, but I think shes a 2nd rate at best..no..to be honest shes a Mickie Mouse bodybuilder not to be taken seriously at all and it's a sign of her understanding of the media and how it works that she is getting any attention at all (especially here) in a field she has very little if any right to be involved in. Shes a vegetarian and eats next to no protein...how many of us are sick to the teeth of chicken turkey or shakes, but get on with it for BB'ing or dieting and dont whinge daily about it.?

She had an obvious row with Carmen over her dietary defficencies and wouldnt do as she was told by a respected competent and at the very least accomplished trainer/s. I forced myself to eat tuna years ago cos it was button cheap protein, to the point I actually like the stuff now.(It used to make me gag)

Sincerely lads and ladies...hand on heart do any of you take her seriously? Can you actually say her and e.g. Carmen Knight are cut from the same cloth? I dont dislike her and wish her the best at whatever shes at...but shes a media girlie 1st and everything else 2nd...but as for BB'ing...please...shes a bit of a farce.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Jodies been a TV or media face for a good few years now and shes pretty much done everything.
> 
> Perhaps her star is on the wane and so she has to mix up her game a bit to regain some spotlight in the same way Sky put a push on Katie Price every now and again? Is it unfair to call her a poor mans Katie Price?
> 
> ...


bung a space in every few lines mate - nicer/easier to read


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sound Uriel...next time...fingers worn down from that.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> ruta's hardly going to moan - her bf preps her IIRC.......if she p1sses him off he'll get her deported back to peru or wherever she comes from :lol:
> 
> I know fitness.....fuking lithuania lol


Botswana actually not Peru  :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> Botswana actually not Peru  :lol:


x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Jodie has been doing BBing for what 2 years and she is already moaning...some of the woman on ukm, Ruta & Carly come to mind, have been doing it for years and have immense physiques. Yet you never hear them bitch about their trainer or results, they just put their head down and work harder if things don't go to plan.
> 
> Had a lot of respect for Jodie before all this twitter nonsense....she just seem like a spoilt kid throwing her toys put the pram because she didn't win. Were Eddie & Carmen suppossed to tell her each and every pose? She should know her routine by heart even before she got to the stage, because all other 'normal' competitors do that; they know their routine Off by heart.
> 
> Jodie's starting to pi55 me off now tbh


I think everybody handle pressure, stress, dieting and everything that going through the prep differently but if you really like what you do, you wouldnt use terms like ''I dont do this'', ''im not gonna eat is'' and so on, thats very childish.

of course, competition is there for the reason and everybody expect to win and again every person react to the results different way. dont know what Jodie was told about her physique and how she might do there in UKBFF event, also its hard to tell in advance as you never know who gonna be there on stage. its not easy to get first places and suddenly your not even in the top 3. most important is to get as constructive criticism as possible, obviously if most people say you so amazing and so good and judges put you lower than expected not easy to handle that. still no excuse for such outbreak she did on twitter

if she stays in bodybuilding any longer and will do any more contest she probably will learn how to accept defeat


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> I think everybody handle pressure, stress, dieting and everything that going through the prep differently but if you really like what you do, you wouldnt use terms like ''I dont do this'', ''im not gonna eat is'' and so on, thats very childish.
> 
> of course, competition is there for the reason and everybody expect to win and again every person react to the results different way. dont know what Jodie was told about her physique and how she might do there in UKBFF event, also its hard to tell in advance as you never know who gonna be there on stage. its not easy to get first places and suddenly your not even in the top 3. most important is to get as constructive criticism as possible, obviously if most people say you so amazing and so good and judges put you lower than expected not easy to handle that. still no excuse for such outbreak she did on twitter
> 
> if she stays in bodybuilding any longer and will do any more contest she probably will learn how to accept defeat


Nice post Ruta... must be one helluva learning curve and Jodie is still towards the very beginning of her bodybuilding career... will be interesting to see how her approach and attitude adapts and evolves as she gets more experience.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

i want to know who is going to coach her next? 

I suggest Uriel, he'll soon get her eating meat :innocent:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i want to know who is going to coach her next?
> 
> I suggest Uriel, he'll soon get her eating meat :innocent:


if eddie's been through her it will be like kicking a tic tac up the m6


----------

